# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون بيع الاموال المرهونة للمصارف لسنة 1990م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قانون بيع الأموال المرهونة للمصارف لسنة1990

(26/6/1990)

الفصل الأول

أحكام تمهيدية

اسم القانون.
1 ـ يسمى هذا القانون، " قانون بيع الأموال المرهونة للمصارف لسنة 1990 ".

تفسـير.
2 ـ فى هذا القانون، مالم يقتض السياق معنى آخر:

" أمـــوال " تشمل العقارات والمنقولات،

" عقــارات " تشمل الأراضى بجميع أنواعها والفوائد الناشئة عنها والمبانى والأشياء الثابتة عليها بصورة دائمة، كما تشمل أى نوع من أنواع المنشآت الأخرى،

" المديــر " يقصد به مدير عام أى مصرف أو من يفوضه،

" مصــرف " يقصد به أى مصرف من المصارف العاملة فى السودان يكون لديه أموال مرهونة، ويشمل ذلك أى مؤسسة تمويل حكومية.

سيادة أحكام هذا القانون.
3 ـ تسود أحكام هذا القانون فى حالة تعارضها مع أحكام أى قانون آخر للمدى الذى يزيل التعارض بينهما.

تطبيق.
4 ـمع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة 1، يطبق هذا القانون على الأموال المرهونة للمصارف قبل بدء العمل به حتى ولو بُدأ فى أى إجراءات خاصة بها أمام المحاكم.

الفصل الثانى

بيع الأموال المرهونة للمصارف وإجراءاته

بيع المال المرهون للمصرف.
5 ـ (1)إذا حل الأجل المحدد لسداد المبلغ المضمون بالرهن وتأخر الراهن فى سداده، يحق للمصرف بعد إنذار الراهن كتابة لمدة شهر بالسداد، أن يبيع المال المرهون أو أ ى جزء منه، بما عليه من رهونات سابقة، بعد إنقضاء مدة الإنذار المذكورة.
(2)لأغـراض البند(1) يعتبر الإنذار قد تم استلامه بوسـاطة الراهن:

(أ) إذا أرسل على آخر عنوان عمل أو سكن معروف له أو ألصق على العقار المرهون الذى يسكنه، أو

(ب‌) فى حالة تعذر توصيل الإنذار وفق أحكام الفقرة (أ)، إذا أرسل بالبريد المسجل، بعلم الوصول، ولم يرجعه البريد لعدم الاستلام.

إجراءات بيع العقارات.
6 (1) يقوم المصرف ببيع العقار المرهون له بما عليه من رهونات، تنفيذاً لأحكام المادة 5، عن طريق المزاد العلنى، على أن يكون الثمن الأساسى لذلك العقار مبلغاً لا يقل عن قيمة المبلغ المرهون له به أو القيمة الحقيقية التى يحددها المصرف، بالتشاور مع الجهات المختصة، أيهما أكبر.
(2)إذا لم يقدم عرض للشراء أو كان العرض المقدم أقل من الثمن الأساسى، فيجوز للمصرف عرض العقار المرهون للبيع مرة أخرى بدون تحديد سعر أساسى.
(3)يجب إيقاف إجراءات البيع بالمزاد العلنى، فى أى مرحلة قبل رسو المزاد، فى حالة دفع المدين الراهن لمبلغ الدين وأى مصروفات أخرى تكبدها المصرف فى تلك الإجراءات نقداً.‏
(4)عند إكتمال البيع وفق أحكام هذا القانون، يقوم مسجل عام الأراضى بتعديل سجل العقار المرهون باسم المشترى بما عليه من رهونات، على ألا يؤثر أى خطأ فى إجراءات بيع العقار على حق المشترى فى نقل الملكية له.
(5) يتم التصـرف فى حصيلة بيع العقار المرهـون على الوجه الآتى: 
(أ) سداد مصاريف البيع،
(ب) سداد دين المصرف، فى حدود قيمة الرهن المسجل،

(ج) ما تبقى من قيمة البيع، إذا وجد، يسلم للمدين الراهن. 
(6)إذا لم يكن عائد البيع كافياً لسداد المبالغ المرهونة به، فيجوز للمصرف مقاضاة المدين الراهن بباقى المبلغ عن طريق رفع دعوى مدنية.

إجراءات حجز المنقولات وبيعهـا.
7 ـ (1) فى حالة المنقولات تتبع الإجراءات الآتية فى حجزها وبيعهــا:

(أ) إذا كانت المنقولات المرهونة فى حيازة المصرف الكاملة، يقوم المصرف ببيعها بالطريقة المحددة فى هذا القانون، بعد إنتهاء مدة الإنذار المنصوص عليها فى المادة 5،
(ب‌) إذا كانت حيازة المنقولات المرهونة مشتركة بين المصرف والعميل، فيجوز للمصرف بعد إنتهاء مدة الإنذار المنصوص عليها فى المادة 5، دخول أى أماكن توجد بها المنقولات فى حيازة العميل وحجزها بالطريقة التى يراها مناسبة وحيازتها حيازة كاملة،
(ج) إذا كانت المنقولات المرهونة للمصرف فى حيازة العميل الكاملة، يجوز للمصرف أن يحجز على تلك المنقــولات، بعد نهاية مدة الإنذار المذكورة فى المـادة 5،
(2)(أ‌) يقوم المصرف ببيع المنقولات المرهونة له والتى تم حجزها وفقاً لأحكام البند(1) فوراً بالمزاد العلنى، على أن يكون الثمن الأساسى للمنقولات مبلغا لا يقل عن المبلغ المرهونة به أو القيمة الحقيقية أيهما أكبر
(ب) إذا لم يقدم عرض للشراء أو كان العرض المقدم أقل من الثمن الأساسى فيجوز للمصرف ان يعرض المنقولات المرهونة للبيع مرة أخرى بدون تحديد الثمن الأساسى.
(ج) يتم التصرف فى حصيلة قيمة البيع على الوجه الآتى:
(أولا) سداد مصروفات حجز تلك المنقولات وحفظها وبيعها، 
(ثانيا) سداد قيمة الدين المستحق،
(ثالثا) ما تبقى من قيمة البيع، أن وجد، يسلم للمدين الراهن، 
(د) إذا لم يكن عائد البيع كافياً لسداد مبلغ الرهن، يجوز للمصرف مقاضاة المدين الراهن بباقى المبلغ، عن طريق رفع دعوى مدنية،
(3) من أجل توقيع الحجز المنصوص عليها فى البند(1)، يجوز للمدير أو من يفوضه أن يدخل بالقوة مصحوباً بمن يرى ضرورة وجودهم من المستخدمين أى أماكن توجد بها المنقولات المحجوزة أثناء ساعات عمل الشخص المطلوب منه سداد الدين، ويجوز للمدير أو من يفوضه، حسبما يكون الحال، أن يطلب من ضابط الشرطة المسئول، الذى توجد أماكن تواجد المنقولات المرهونة فى دائرة اختصاصه، تمكينه من دخولها وإجراء الحجز وعلى ذلك الضابط فى هذه الحالة تلبية الطلب.
(4)يجب على المصرف إيقاف إجراءات بيع المنقولات بالمزاد العلنى فى أى مرحلة قبل رسو المزاد فى حالة دفع المدين الراهن لمبلغ الدين وأى مصروفات أخرى تكبدها المصرف فى تلك الإجراءات نقدا.

طلب احالة النزاع للتحكيم.‏‏ 
8 ـ(1) يجوز للراهن فى حالة وجود أى نزاع بينه وبين المصرف، أن يطلب كتابة، فى مدة لا تزيد على أسبوع واحد، من تاريخ تسلمه للإنذار المنصوص عليه فى المادة 5(1) احالة النزاع للتحكيم.
(2)على الرغم من أحكـام المادة 5(1) يوقف المصرف إجراءات البيع إذا تقدم الراهن بالطلـب المنصوص عليه فىالبند (1) وذلك لحين صدور قرار هيئة التحكيم المنصوص عليه فى المادة 10(1).
تكوين هيئة التحكيم.‏
9 ـ (1) يقوم المصرف، بالإتفاق مع الراهن، بتكوين هيئة التحكيم فى مدة لا تزيد على أسبوع واحد، من تاريخ تسلم المصرف للطلب، المنصوص عليه فى المادة 8(1)
(2)يعين كل من الطرفين حكماً، ويتفق الطرفان على تعيين حكم ثالث، يكون رئيساً لهيئة التحكيم.
(3) يجوز للطرف المتضرر، إذا تعذر تكوين هيئة التحكيم، على الوجه المنصوص عليه فى البند (2)، أن يطلب من محافظ بنك السودان تعيين من تعذر تعيينه من المحكمين، على أن يقوم المحافظ بتعيينه فى مدة لا تزيد على أسبوع واحد، من تاريخ تسلمه للطلب

قرار هيئة التحكيم
10ـ(1) تصدر هيئة التحكيم قرارها، فى مدة لا تزيد على شهر واحد، من تاريخ تكوينها.
(2)يكون قرار هيئة التحكيم نهائياً، غير قابل للطعن فيه أمام المحاكم.

الفصل الثالث

أحكام عامة

سلطة إصدار اللوائح.
11ـ يجوز لمحافظ بنك السودان، بموافقة وزير المالية والإقتصاد الوطنى أن يصدر اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.



*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله





			
				(3) من أجل توقيع الحجز المنصوص عليها فى البند(1)، يجوز للمدير أو من يفوضه أن يدخل بالقوة مصحوباً بمن يرى ضرورة وجودهم من المستخدمين أى أماكن توجد بها المنقولات المحجوزة أثناء ساعات عمل الشخص المطلوب منه سداد الدين، ويجوز للمدير أو من يفوضه، حسبما يكون الحال، أن يطلب من ضابط الشرطة المسئول، الذى توجد أماكن تواجد المنقولات المرهونة فى دائرة اختصاصه، تمكينه من دخولها وإجراء الحجز وعلى ذلك الضابط فى هذه الحالة تلبية الطلب.
			
		


من غير اذن للنيابة ولا كيف ؟
                        	*

----------

